# too short



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2009)

we used to listen to this when it first came out. my buddy had a little mini truck, bumpin' 4 12's. i lived in the Oakland area and it was mini trucks EVERYWHERE for a good 2 years. then they all just disappeared. lol


[youtube]hv-o4ydymAc[/youtube]


----------

